# renaissance cornetto



## gregor101

We invite to the website www.gtmusicalinstruments.com
, where you can hear new beautiful recordings- Orlando di Lasso"Suzanne un jour", on the renaissance cornetto where the virtuoso of this instrument is playing - Gustavo Gargiulo


----------

